# Harmon/JBL clearance ad



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone got any input on the JBL HTl88 available from the Harmon clearance ad? (2apr2011). Looks cheap enough to fall into the diy catagory-$81.00 for two 8 inch drivers. Even if you took the drivers out of the plate and used them in a car or put them in a home speaker cabinet of your own design. Any comments on their other deals?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

this place has some good pics

JBL HTi Series Dual 20cm (8") In-Wall Passive Subwoofer - 250 Watts


----------

